# What Kind of Lime to Use on My Stall Floors?



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

Apparently there are different types of lime. I think. I don't know anything about the stuff except you can use it to aid in decomposing carcasses, use it as a garden soil amendment, or to neutralize odors.

I want to use it to neutralize odors on my barn's dirt floors. I have been digging out some of the floor out and replacing it every few years with new dirt but that job stinks. I don't want to do it again this year. No thanks. Sooooo....

My husband bought hydrated lime. This decomposes carcasses and stuff I think. It says on the bag to avoid contact with skin and eyes because it will cause severe irritation. Well, I have animals in the barn and don't want them severely irritated. Is this the right kind of lime for this job? How should I apply it and should I keep the animals out of the stalls for awhile? 

Let me know how to use this stuff safely and properly. I don't need anymore problems in my life right now.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrated Lime (Calcium *Hydroxide*) is caustic when wet.

If you put it in there, it will BE there for a LONG time.

AG Lime (Calcium *Carbonate*) is much safer.
It can be bought in bulk or as "pelletized lime", which isn't nearly as dusty

I like to put down an inch or so, and put bedding on top.
It will help neutralize the odors and keep things drier


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok! The hydrated lime is being returned to the store from whence it came..... pronto before someone breaks open the bag.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Hydrated lime is what is used for whitewashing barns. It's mixed with water to spray or paint the interior of barns.

Martin


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so glad you asked this question. I was wondering what the difference was, too.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydrated lime is Calcium Hydroxide, which is a fairly strong alkali. When mixed with water it becomes Calcium Oxide. You want agricultural lime (calium carbonate and some magnesium carbonate), which is relatively cheap at a quarry, being simply finely ground limestone gravel. Usually when used as a floor in a shed it is put down about 4 inches deep. If it is tamped and wetted, it can become almost as hard as rock. The "pelletized" ag lime at the store is for convenience, but is much more expensive than lime from a quarry, and not really what one wants for a floor.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes you sure want to use Ag Lime. I have been doing so of many years, and even use it on ice in the winter time as that adheres to the ice and makes it like same paper. LOVE IT on ice. I use it a lot in the inter time where I walk on where ice is around. Does not harm grass and makes it much safer to walk around in the winter time as well.
Sprinkle it on the stalls floors to absorb moisture. Ag Lime is what you want to use for sure.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

They mine Calcium Carbonate near Roger City and Garden. Magnesium carbonate mined at Cedarville and Drumond Island.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hydrated lime is also known as Builders Lime, and was part of the mix with Portland and sawdust for our Cordwood walls.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

o&itw said:


> Hydrated lime is Calcium Hydroxide, which is a fairly strong alkali. When mixed with water it becomes Calcium Oxide....


You got that backwards. Calcium oxide, when mixed with water, becomes calcium hydroxide. Both compounds will produce a pH of greater than 12. However, calcium oxide when wetted will also produce heat.

When wetted, calcium carbonate (ie, barn lime) will produce a pH of just over 8.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Hasn't it been proven that it's not good for your horse? I could be wrong but I thought I remember reading that. I won't use it, I buy sweet PDZ which works great for the odors, just sprinkle a little in the wet spots when you clean the stall. And my gelding has the rankest urine smell I've ever smelled.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

what is dolomite lime? I got it for the garden, but would like to put it into the barn first, if it will absorb liquid and be good for the composting of barn material, before going into the garden. Would that work as well on ice? Do not like to use the salts, as it pits cement when it lands there....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> what is dolomite lime?


It is more like Ag Lime than Hydrated Lime and has a high Magnesium content.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

There are much safer options out there than lime. There are products such as "Stable Boy", "Sweet Pdz(?)", or even the large bags of baking soda.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I use Ag lime and then cover the floors with mats. The Ag lime will keep the floor level as it gets very hard when wetted and tamped down. I do not want my horses lying in it even with shavings so I use mats on top with shavings on the mats.. Overkill,? maybe... I don't care...my stalls are nice.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

nduetime said:


> I use Ag lime and then cover the floors with mats. The Ag lime will keep the floor level as it gets very hard when wetted and tamped down. I do not want my horses lying in it even with shavings so I use mats on top with shavings on the mats.. Overkill,? maybe... I don't care...my stalls are nice.


Ya and like I posted Ag lime has so many more uses then just dusting stall floors.
Makes the very best anti slip on ice.

And sure makes a good thing to throw under the tires if you are stuck.

And Makes Great added weight in the back of a PU or car for traction, in the winter time, plus an aid if you get stuck. OL


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

We use hydrated lime in the outhouse up at camp..


----------

